# Hopper porn



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

The latest addition to my counter is a glass hopper supplied by Dave. I love this piece of kit. Can't stop polishing it.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Just stunning....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Absolutey beautiful, but i must say i am a little dissapointed at that naff tamp dude!!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This café (I really mean home...) setup is amazing.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

HaHa I know but the pic was nice.



coffeechap said:


> Absolutey beautiful, but i must say i am a little dissapointed at that naff tamp dude!!!!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice Den


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow looking fantastic


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i think jenns at torrs work is something really special, it does look lush Den, think i might have to get one for my royal project!!


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Bit of a class act with all that polished chrome and glass. Very impressive. I can see kitchen coffee corners being reworked this weekend...


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That is lovely!

I bet you're really happy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Very happy thanks



MarkyP said:


> That is lovely!
> 
> I bet you're really happy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

